# pleins de questions, desolé si deja posé



## gaara_sensei (16 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

voila j'ai fais l'acquisition d'un ipad et j'ai plein de questions

tout d'abord, l'ipad est pour mon grand pere, donc lorsque je l'ai connecté sur mon imac, j'ai créer un nouveau compte avec le nom de mon grand pere, et la toute mes applications iphone sont aller sur l'ipad de mon grand pere ? quels sont les risques d'une cohabitation entre ipad et iphone sur un meme MAC ?

deuxiemement : ou puis je trouver un site avec les meilleurs applications IPAD, les tests ... car sur itunes c tout et n'importe quoi ?

troisiemement : si je met une carte sd sur mon IPAD avec des films dessus, est il possible de les lire ? format H264 ou divx ? 

merci beaucoup

c une belle bete bravo mac


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Juin 2010)

Comment tu mets une carte SD dessus ???


----------



## gaara_sensei (16 Juin 2010)

tu achete le port SD


----------



## r e m y (16 Juin 2010)

La page Apple consacrée à ce kit de connexion d'appareil photo (intégrant un lecteur de carte SD), il est indiqué que ce kit est compatible avec les formats RAW et JPEG.

Je pense que des fichiers dans d'autres formats présents sur la carte SD seront royalement ignorés...


----------



## mashgau (16 Juin 2010)

A moins qu'une application de lecture vidéo ne prenne en compte cet accessoire dans le futur ?


----------



## boodou (16 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> La page Apple consacrée à ce kit de connexion d'appareil photo (intégrant un lecteur de carte SD), il est indiqué que ce kit est compatible avec les formats RAW et JPEG.
> 
> Je pense que des fichiers dans d'autres formats présents sur la carte SD seront royalement ignorés...



Exact .
C'est un kit pour décharger des photos ... Pour faire d'autres choses, il faut jailbreaker .


----------



## naturalbornsamy (19 Janvier 2012)

Je fais un petit up du sujet pour eviter d'en rouvrir un. Comment doit on aire pour decharger uniquement les jpeg et non les RAW? J'ai le kit photo et je suis dur canon 5d 2 et ipad 2. J'ai a dispo l'application photoforge 2 si besoin...Merci d'avance.
Julien


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2012)

Je ne pense pas que cela soit possible. L'appareil de transfert prend TOUT ce qui est dans le dossier DCIM. Je n'ai pas vu d'option pour sélectionner seulement les JPEG et non les RAW.


----------



## Cellulo (19 Janvier 2012)

lorsque tu connectes l'appareil de transfert SD, toutes les photos apparaissent. A toi de sélectionner celles que tu veux transférer sur ton Ipad.


----------



## naturalbornsamy (19 Janvier 2012)

Malheureusement quand il se connecte il indique "RAW+JPEG" sûr la photo mais il ne permet pas de sélectionner l'un où l'autre... Je suis passer à l'Apple store opéra tout à l'heure et eux ne savait pas non plus... Mais si quelqu'un sait je lui en serais énormément reconnaiassant!!!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Janvier 2012)

Je bosse sur 5d2 aussi, et je me pose une question: pourquoi travailler en raw + jpeg? Le raw se suffit à lui même, aucun intérêt de prendre aussi les jpeg... Sauf à pourrir l place de sa carte mémoire.


----------



## naturalbornsamy (19 Janvier 2012)

en fat je ne travail jamais avec les jpeg, mais là je m'était dis qu'il serait ingénieux de prendre RAW+JPG afin de ne décharger que les JPG sur l'iPad (bcp moins volumineux et largement suffisant pour une belle preview client) Le RAW sur iPad n'a pour moi aucun intérêt... donc ma question est tjs en suspend... Je pense qu'avec iFile avec l'iPad jailbreaker il y aura peut être moyen en explorant les fichier d'aller supprimer tous les RAW et/ou mieux, de ne selectionner que les JPEG à l'importation. Mais ceci est une autre histoire....


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Janvier 2012)

Perso je montre à mes clients les raws sur mon iPad, je n'y voit aucun soucis particulier (bon j'avais prévu cet usage et acheté un iPad 64Go...).

Je conçoit qu'avec un 16Go on ne peut presque rien faire de tel... Déjà parfois 64 Go sont trop juste pour vider les cartes d'un mariage...


----------



## naturalbornsamy (20 Janvier 2012)

_le truc c'est que ce qu'on voit ce sont les JPEG. J'avais selectionné le jpeg le plus basique de 2,8 M sur le boitier et c'est ce que je vois et non le RAW en pleine definition. Du coup les RAW ne font que prendre de la place et sont totalement inutile. _

Un nouveau souci aujourd'hui: comment supprimer l'ensemble du dossier importation. Car maintenant que je suis chez moi je n'en ai plus besoin sur l'iPad et j'aimerais bien les supprimer, or depuis l'ipad il ne semble pas y avoir une possibilité de tout effacer d'un coup et je n'ai pas envie de tout supprimer une à une.... et depuis iTunes pas accès au élément importer (ni depuis aperture...)
Bref si quelqu'un a des solutions. Là c'est souci sur souci avec l'iPad niveau gestion des photos


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Janvier 2012)

En fait tu ne m'as pas compris: la prochaine fois, ne shooté qu'en raw... Tu verras alors dans L'ipad la vignette qui est encapsulée dans le fichier raw... Le jpeg est inutile...

Pour la suppression, tu peut faire une sélection multiple avec plusieurs doigts (voir le manuel de L'ipad, en ligne sur le site Applel...).


----------



## ciradis (20 Janvier 2012)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> e Je pense qu'avec iFile avec l'iPad jailbreaker il y aura peut être moyen en explorant les fichier d'aller supprimer tous les RAW et/ou mieux, de ne selectionner que les JPEG à l'importation. Mais ceci est une autre histoire....



Bonjour 

 pour explorer l 'Ipad , pas besoin forcement de le jailbreak , j'utilise " Diskaid" , (ce ci dit je ne suis pas photographe  ,) si ça peut t'aider 

Cordialement


----------



## naturalbornsamy (20 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour vos réponse je vais essayer ça. Par contre je ne trouve pas diskaid sur l'appstore...


----------



## naturalbornsamy (20 Janvier 2012)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponse je vais essayer ça. Par contre je ne trouve pas diskaid sur l'appstore...



autan pour moi c'st une app pour mac(ou PC) et non device. mais pour ça j'ai déjà phonedisk.. mais bon l'intérêt d'un ipad est limité si on doit avoir le mac avec pour gérer les fichiers.... 
Le jailbreak pour iPad 2 iOS 5 est on ne peu plus frais  j'y cours. (et je vous tiens au courant)


----------

